# Wie Subversion + Server unter Windows?



## zefix (11. März 2005)

hallo,

ein totaler newbie hat folgende fragen an euch, die ihr mir hoffentlich beantworten könnt 

wie bekomme ich die neue subversion version 1.1.3 unter windows zu laufen?
es soll ein windows2000 pc als server fungieren und ein paar andere windows pc's als clients! 
wie lege ich denn die user an und geb ihnen die rechte?
alles soll unter windows laufen!

wenn mir einer ein tut machen kann oder eine paar gute links in der hinterhand hat, wie mann das alles unter windows hinbekommt wäre ich sehr dankbar

mfg


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

subversion website hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The client runs on Win9x/Me but the server does not


Siehe hier

Da ich nirgends was von NT/2K/XP lese kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es den Server garnicht fuer Windows gibt. Moeglicherweise doch, keine Ahnung.


----------



## zefix (11. März 2005)

hi,
also die version und alles mögliche was dazugehört wie turtoiscvs hab ich ja schon hier!
bräuchte nur bne anleitung wie ich das alles bewerkstellige

also svnserve sollte auch unter windows laufen
sagte zumindest mein cheffe und gelesen hab ich es auch schon irgendwo
"svnserve in windows dienst unterbringen" oder so ähnlich

werd mich dann bald an linux hocken weil er es da drauf auch noch testen mag

hier noch der link von der c't wo es laut denen auf win laufen soll

http://www.heise.de/software/default.shtml?prg=21885&art=25007&osg=1&T=subversion


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. März 2005)

Vertrau *nie* darauf was Dein Chef sagt.
Das was Chefs Ihrer Meinung nach Wissen haben die oft nur fantasiert oder getraeumt.


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. März 2005)

Apache installieren, Subversion installieren, Configs anpassen, Tortoise für Subversion installieren und dann funktioniert das.

SubVersion für Windows hat ohnehin eine Readme bzw. ein Install-File dabei, welches auch durchgelesen werden will.


----------



## zefix (11. März 2005)

jop nur raff ich das mit der config net ganz wie ich denn da die user anlegen soll bzw. des userfile   

das mit dem apache hate ich schonmal konnte mich aber nich einloggen zwegs diesem userfile 
und ausserdem wollte er unbedingt den svnserver haben ? warum auch immer

server läuft unter win 
http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/docs/TortoiseSVN_en/ch03s02.html


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. März 2005)

Klar, der SvnServer handelt ja im Endeffekt auch alle Anfragen. Irgendjemand muss ja die Versionskontrolle etc. machen.

Aber vielleicht liest du dir folgenden Blog-Eintrag inkl. der angegebenen Links mal durch. Danach solltest du ein Licht im Dunkeln erkennen können:

http://weblogs.asp.net/nleghari/articles/subversion.aspx


----------



## charlieb (19. April 2005)

Hi,

ne keine Frage, ich möchte von CVS nach SubVersion umsteigen muss ich dann *zwingend *nen Webserver (Apache) installieren?
Wenn ja dann bleib ich glaub lieber bei CVS.

Danke und Grüsse
cb


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. April 2005)

Hallo!



> ne keine Frage, ich möchte von CVS nach SubVersion umsteigen muss ich dann zwingend nen Webserver (Apache) installieren?


Nein muss man nicht... Subversion bringt seinen eigenen Dienst/Dämon mit.

Gruß Tom


----------



## charlieb (19. April 2005)

Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Nein muss man nicht... Subversion bringt seinen eigenen Dienst/Dämon mit.
> ...




Hi,

danke, habs grade gefunden   

http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/docs/TortoiseSVN_de/help-onepage.html#tsvn-serversetup-svnserve 

Aber jetz hab ich nochmal ne Frage (schäm)
Kann ich die Revisionsnummern irgendwie zurücksetzen oder auf einen bestimmten Wert setzen (wenn ich z.B. alles in einen neuen Zweig kopiere das alle die gleiche Rev. haben)?

Grüsse cb


----------



## Daniel Toplak (19. April 2005)

Also den Apache Webserver brauchst du nur, wenn über das SSPI-Modul an einer Windows-Domäne die Benutzer authentifizieren willst. Oder wenn du das HTTP-Protokoll unterstützen willst/musst.



> Aber jetz hab ich nochmal ne Frage (schäm)
> Kann ich die Revisionsnummern irgendwie zurücksetzen oder auf einen bestimmten Wert setzen (wenn ich z.B. alles in einen neuen Zweig kopiere das alle die gleiche Rev. haben)?


Nein das mit dem Zurücksetzen geht nicht, da müsstest du ein neues Repository anlegen. Denn das will niemand mit dem Zurücksetzten warum auch?

Bei Subversion ist es grundsätzlich so, das das komplette Ropository eine Revision hat.
Bei CVS hat jede Datei eine Revision.

Daniel


----------



## charlieb (20. April 2005)

Daniel Toplak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei Subversion ist es grundsätzlich so, das das komplette Ropository eine Revision hat.
> Bei CVS hat jede Datei eine Revision.



Hi,
ach soo is das die Dateien bei Subversion haben alle (ob geändert oder nicht) die gleiche Revision? Dann stehen ja schon alle Dateien auf der gleichen Nummer.

Dankeeeee

Grüsse
cb


----------



## derprediger (15. Januar 2010)

Frage : 
Wie Subversion + Server unter Windows?

Antwort:
HOWTO setup Subversion for Windows with Apache
http://svn.spears.at/ (englisch)


----------

